# Squirrel liver???



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Save or not? Is it as good as other liver?
TIA


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Save! 

Doesn't mean you have to eat it but if you save it, you can use it for catfish bait. I save all game liver for fishing.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

The man uses it for trapping bait. Got a bobcat off it


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I wanted to know if it was good to eat. 

Sure don't want to draw in bobcats! Bad enough that I caught a **** because of the squirrel blood. I know, if I would wash down the trap after each use I wouldn't catch raccoons. 

I'm not eating the raccoon.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Never ate squirrel liver but the heart is an automatic save. Don't see any reason to not save the liver other than being small. But if you catch a ****, you'll find that the liver tastes just like pork liver. Had an uncle who couldn't be forced to eat **** under threat of death but never turned down a chance at its fried liver. 

Martin


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Is the heart good to eat? They sure are tiny. Liver isn't much smaller than a small chickens. I was surprised at just how big the liver is.

I'll be setting the trap for more. When I stop catching them here I'll move it to the other house. Lots of squirrel and the season runs to January. Kids want to try crock pot squirrel with taters and onions. Dh wants squirrel noodles. Both dishes my grandpa always talked about. And squirrel doesn't take long to clean if you have help. 

If I get another **** I guess I'll have to break down and try the liver. This last one was #14. We'd be having quite a dish if I had saved them all.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Liver,Heart and Brains are all good.

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

big rockpile said:


> Liver,Heart and Brains are all good.
> 
> big rockpile


My mom and a BIL always thought they was in paradise when it came to eating squirrel brains. My BIL wouldn't never shoot a squirrel in the head. I couldn't stand to eat at the dinner table with them when they would be cracking the heads open.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm gonna draw the line before the brains. I'm just not that hungry yet.


----------

